# Just got deactivated. Panicking... What do they mean its notification and not accusation.?



## Pro_Hustler (Jan 22, 2019)

*







Uber sent me an email as below:
We received a report from one of your riders stating you appeared to be under the influence during a trip.

While we don't mean to be accusatory, we take safety very seriously. Because of the seriousness of this report, access to your account has been placed on a temporary hold while we look into why the rider reported such behavior.

Please respond to this email with any additional information or context that you'd like to share.

We should be reaching out to you within 48 hours with an account update. Thank you for your patience.
*
I replied
I have never been under influence when I drive. I have a dash-cam installed in my car for everyone's safety and insurance purposes. if you provide me the time and date of the ride, I can pull out the video recordings of that trip from dashcam for any driving discrepancies. You can also check with other riders I may have picked up right after or before that rider.

*Uber support replied...

Sorry to hear about the hold on your account.

I understand where you're coming from that's why please allow me to clarify this for you.

The initial message you received was not an accusation but a notification about feedback from one of your recent trips. This notification was sent to get your side of the story.

Due to the nature of the business, we expect some negative feedback over time for all our partners, and in no way was the message meant to be accusatory in any form. We completely understand that there are riders who exhibit inappropriate behavior and make false allegations during trips, but we want to assure you that we commend your professionalism in handling tough situations.

Please let us fully investigate this report in order to determine what appropriate actions to make towards both parties involved. We will message you as soon as your account is eligible to take trips again after 24 hours from the initial contact. Rest assured that member of our team will be in touch with you when your account has been reactivated.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to reach out.

*


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You're being put in time out for 48 hours or so while they pretend to do an investigation. You should be back online soon.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Once you told them you have dash cam, they lose momentum...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pro_Hustler said:


> *
> View attachment 295170
> Uber sent me an email as below:
> We received a report from one of your riders stating you appeared to be under the influence during a trip.
> ...


Sounds " DECENT" considering what it is.

Investigate both parties and determine appropriate action.

They may Actually DO SOMETHING ABOUT A LYING PASSENGER !

Besides losing 48 hours of work i would say you will be fine.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

At this point, Uber isn't saying that you were under the influence; they are investigating the rider's allegation. There is always an account hold whenever someone reports impaired driving.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

But they'll deactivate you the next time someone falsely accuses you of the same thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> But they'll deactivate you the next time someone falsely accuses you of the same thing.


Uber needs a Better System.

From the " Tone " of O.P.'s letter
I think even Uber realizes they Need a better system.

I think a UNION could HELP UBER INVESTIGATE CLAIMS !


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It means you'll have to take an unpaid vacation from driving while they "Investigate". There isn't much to do on your part, aside from waiting.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It means you'll have to take an unpaid vacation from driving while they "Investigate". There isn't much to do on your part, aside from waiting.


Doesn't have to be unpaid!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/suing-pax-for-fraudulent-complaints.309131/


----------



## Pro_Hustler (Jan 22, 2019)

Z129 said:


> But they'll deactivate you the next time someone falsely accuses you of the same thing.


Even falsely accused???


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Doesn't have to be unpaid!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/suing-pax-for-fraudulent-complaints.309131/


It it worth it though? The court process isn't fun unless a significant amount of money is involved.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Pro_Hustler said:


> Even falsely accused???


Yep.


----------



## Pro_Hustler (Jan 22, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Yep.


This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Pro_Hustler said:


> This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


Uber never reviews video footage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I NEVER got 1 complaint.

Just hearing about it happening to others

Made me find something else !



Pro_Hustler said:


> This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> It it worth it though? The court process isn't fun unless a significant amount of money is involved.


Eh. Small Claims is usually quick, and if your average wage lost doesn't make it to your state's limit, you can also tack on punitive damages to make up the difference since the pax committed fraud.

My state, NJ, has a fairly low limit of $3,000 ($5,000 for Landlord/Tenant Small Claims). Most states are $5,000, and I've heard a couple go up to $10,000.

I would consrider $3,000 for two or three days worth of schlepping to be worth it.

You really wouldn't?



Z129 said:


> Uber never reviews video footage.


If you bring it in to a GLH, they will. They will NOT deal with it being sent to India.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh. Small Claims is usually quick, and if your average wage lost doesn't make it to your state's limit, you can also tack on punitive damages to make up the difference since the pax committed fraud.
> 
> My state, NJ, has a fairly low limit of $3,000 ($5,000 for Landlord/Tenant Small Claims). Most states are $5,000, and I've heard a couple go up to $10,000.
> 
> ...


Really? I honestly thought they had a zero-watching policy on video. That's good news for drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"Even falsely accused???"
"Yep."

You might want to consider daylight only for a while. Daytime driving has a lower risk of a false impaired driving claim.

For how long? I have no idea.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Your use of the term "discrepancies" in your letter annoys me. Generally speaking, I hate how people freak out and try so hard when something like this happens. If you didn't do anything wrong, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

From Uber's reply, "* please allow me to clarify this for you " who speaks / writes like that?*


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pro_Hustler said:


> This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


Well really, how does a dash cam prove you're sober?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Dubler said:


> From Uber's reply, "* please allow me to clarify this for you " who speaks / writes like that?*


Proper English.

From India.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pro_Hustler said:


> *
> View attachment 295170
> Uber sent me an email as below:
> We received a report from one of your riders stating you appeared to be under the influence during a trip.
> ...


Time to speak to an attorney and sue for libel and slander.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber gives you the benefit of the doubt that you were falsely accused, but to be on the side you get 48 hours to "sober up."
Uber knows there are bullshit accusations made by paxholes to get free rides, etc, but if you get more complaints then average, then you will be permanently deactivated.
A cat gets nine lives, an Uber driver gets shit. Tread carefully, and better luck in the future!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> It it worth it though? The court process isn't fun unless a significant amount of money is involved.


A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Bring a urine sample to the hub.
Use your dash cam so they know it's you filling the Snapple bottle.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber_Dubler said:


> From Uber's reply, "* please allow me to clarify this for you " who speaks / writes like that?*


Rohit


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Uber_Dubler said:


> From Uber's reply, "* please allow me to clarify this for you " who speaks / writes like that?*


The little snippet that you quoted sounds like normal English to me. I would write or talk like that.........if that were the entire sentence by itself. When you take the sentence that it is extracted from as a whole, though, it is a mangled mess.



Rohit said:


> * I understand where you're coming from that's why please allow me to clarify this for you. *


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Z129 said:


> But they'll deactivate you the next time someone falsely accuses you of the same thing.


2nd time is another time out. 3rd time is deactivation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence.


Good luck with that, you'll need it.

The party who may be found at fault is the lying pax. Uber won't pay you anything, they won't be found to have any liability.

If in doubt, refer to that independent contractor status that people here are so fond of quoting.

In other words, you'll pay $10,000+, and you won't get squat. Don't waste your time and money.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Well really, how does a dash cam prove you're sober?


It doesn't, however having it can show you were driving safe and not showing signs of an intoxicated driver.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Well really, how does a dash cam prove you're sober?


It can't prove you were sober, but it can show that you weren't exhibiting signs of impairment.

Edit: FLKeys beat me to it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Good luck with that, you'll need it.
> 
> The party who may be found at fault is the lying pax. Uber won't pay you anything, they won't be found to have any liability.
> 
> ...


What $10,000? Sue the lying sack of excrement pax in Small Claims. You'll probably end up with more in your pocket because no lawyer to take a cut.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Good luck with that, you'll need it.
> 
> The party who may be found at fault is the lying pax. Uber won't pay you anything, they won't be found to have any liability.
> 
> ...


Uber is responsible to verify all complaints, Not just unsubstantiated accusations, this makes Uber liable because Uber is denying a driver to fair business practices. Uber's agreements are only as good as driver's allow them to be, this has been proven in courts.
If this happens to me you can bet your last dollar I would fight this tooth an nail.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> What $10,000? Sue the lying sack of excrement pax in Small Claims. You'll probably end up with more in your pocket because no lawyer to take a cut.


I was responding to a comment that said:

"A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence."

A. There's an attorney in there, and
B. It's a worthless case. You might not be able to get a decent attorney to take it. Plus,
C. Uber isn't going to be giving anybody a bunch of money in a small claims court suit.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I was responding to a comment that said:
> 
> "A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence."
> 
> ...


All the same reasons I keep saying "Small Claims court".

Whatever you'd get in winning isn't going to be worth it for an attorney. SC is made specifically for smaller awards, is less expensive to file in, and caters to the idea that litigants almost always don't have attorney's on the case.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I was responding to a comment that said:
> 
> "A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence."
> 
> ...


Libel and slander by a major corporation does not want negative publicity, especially when it wants to go public with an IPO, they already are viewed negatively. Timing is everything.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, good luck with all that, guys. I think it would be a waste of time, whatever legal venue you choose to use.


----------



## potato (Oct 10, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The little snippet that you quoted sounds like normal English to me. I would write or talk like that.........if that were the entire sentence by itself. When you take the sentence that it is extracted from as a whole, though, it is a mangled mess.


Its all just boiler plate shit. Theres no actual humans involved.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh. Small Claims is usually quick, and if your average wage lost doesn't make it to your state's limit, you can also tack on punitive damages to make up the difference since the pax committed fraud.
> 
> My state, NJ, has a fairly low limit of $3,000 ($5,000 for Landlord/Tenant Small Claims). Most states are $5,000, and I've heard a couple go up to $10,000.
> 
> ...


He/She will need the pax identity. He should send a certified letter immediately, with return receipt requested to the company HR or CEO demanding the information. IMO it should come from an attorney.

This need to be done so you are able to be in front of a judge. When the court rules in your favor,a copy of the judgement needs to be sent to company. The second false accusation would mean squat and put the company in a very bad position if a deactivation occurred.

I am not an attorney, but if you are looking to minimize the possible damage?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds " DECENT" considering what it is.
> 
> Investigate both parties and determine appropriate action.
> 
> ...


They should impose a consequence for lying, that is just a scum bag move.


tohunt4me said:


> Uber needs a Better System.
> 
> From the " Tone " of O.P.'s letter
> I think even Uber realizes they Need a better system.
> ...


LOL A union, so they can hire people not qualified, work 28 hours a week and get paid 85,000 a year. When they do something wrong they are protected, can't fire them. Yeah that's what Uber needs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Good luck with that, you'll need it.
> 
> The party who may be found at fault is the lying pax. Uber won't pay you anything, they won't be found to have any liability.
> 
> ...


Sue for $100 Billion Dollars !

That alone will spotlight DRIVERS PLIGHT !

Get this sordid unfair activity into the Light.
SUPREME COURT BOUND !

DRIVERS RIGHTS !

" REPRESENT " !

Its the PRINCIPLE of the matter !

Integrity is PRICELESS !


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Pro_Hustler said:


> *Uber sent me an email as below:
> We received a report from one of your riders stating you appeared to be under the influence during a trip. *
> 
> ...I have a dash-cam installed in my car for everyone's safety and insurance purposes. if you provide me the time and date of the ride, I can pull out the video recordings of that trip from dashcam for any driving discrepancies. You can also check with other riders I may have picked up right after or before that rider.
> ...


*Don't touch any part of your car! *

A CSI-Uber "investigation" team may want to take fingerprints as well as other forensic evidence during the 'investigation" into the incident. You might want to wrap your car in saran wrap, just in case it rains or something.

Your actual evidence via dashcam footage is superfluous to Uber's advanced AI which will determine guilt or innocence, based on the Salem Witch Trial algorithm, which will tally up the number of accusations in order to determine guilt.

In other words, welcome to the gig economy, where any human pile of garbage can accuse you of something, and screw you for the next 48 hours.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence.


The only evidence uber needs to provide is that a pax complained.
not only that, we dont and cannot know that the pax lied. How can one prove that pax didn't think the driver was under the influence.



peteyvavs said:


> Libel and slander by a major corporation


Uber didn't lie, it only passed along information it received by a rider. In Fl, they legally have to react to complaints of impaired driving, I'd guess it's the same in most states, it is also their policy.

they clearly say, this is not an accusation. where is the libel/slander?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pro_Hustler said:


> This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


------------------------
Register to drive for Lyft as a backup, if they are active in your city. 
I would not be surprised if Uber requires you to take the driver improvement class @ $90 before they will activate you. They take every way possible to squeeze money from the drivers.
In the Uber world, the pax is ALWAYS right and the driver is always wrong.

How are they going to "investigate" this charge ? Ask the pax? That person has already lied and will lie again. It is, also, possible that there is a government regulation that requires them to deactivate a driver for "X" amount of time when such a complaint is received. Since they can not meet you for a sobriety test, they give you time out to get sober. 
I agree with Christinebitg -- don't drive during the time when drunks are looking for rides home --- for a while, anyway.

I want through the same thing  two years ago. Sunday afternoon at 5:00 pm -- a woman got into the car VERY drunk. She had not entered the destination address. I ask her for it and was entering so the GPS could direct me. She starts screaming ( no exaggeration) to let her out of the car. As she gets out she says, " I'm going to report you for being drunk!!" She did -- Uber deactivated me for 3 days, while they investigated. 
Pathetic company. There is absolutely no reasoning with them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber will not care about letters. The only way to get pax identity (and other info about complaints they made or received, the exact nature/wording of their complaint--otherwise how do you fight the accusation?--etc.) is to initiate a lawsuit against John/Jane Doe and then subpoena Uber for the information.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I believe that Uber is required to deactivate temporarily due to an agreement that they signed with CPUC. If they did not sign the agreement, they could not operate in the state of California. Lyft had to sign the same agreement. Even though you might not be in California, it is their policy nationwide (and maybe worldwide). 

For once, Uber is not really the bad guy in the situation. It's all on the dirt bag pax that either wanted a free ride or is looking for revenge because you did something to make them mad.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> Bring a urine sample to the hub.
> Use your dash cam so they know it's you filling the Snapple bottle.


better yet go walkin in there with it hanging out. Start talking really loud and dont spare any of the "ready to provide a sample" talk. Let us know how it all comes out... ps I have read 3 strikes and you are out btw. good luck!


----------



## Pro_Hustler (Jan 22, 2019)

Update: Got message after 24 hours from the deacrivation ( couldn't upload it because this websit was being updated/upgraded that time, anyways the wordings are as below)

Thank you for your patience throughout this process. We've completed our review and have reactivated your account.

Our Community Guidelines prohibit illegal activity including using drugs and driving under the influence while using the Uber app.

We know you take pride in the service you give to riders and that there are two sides to every story. We won't be taking further action with this specific report, but we will become concerned if we notice a trend of behavior. Similar claims in the future may lead to the permanent deactivation of your partner account.

We appreciate your understanding.
--End of Messages-
*
Is that an apology or warning or something else??*


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pro_Hustler said:


> Update: Got message after 24 hours from the deacrivation ( couldn't upload it because this websit was being updated/upgraded that time, anyways the wordings are as below)
> 
> Thank you for your patience throughout this process. We've completed our review and have reactivated your account.
> 
> ...


like I had said I've heard of you get 3 of them they might deactivate you. I chew pipe tobacco and keep it in a big plastic bag like used to be used for a whole oz of weed back in the day. Someone reported me for something I still dont exactly know but wording was like possession of illegal substances maybe.. I was trying to figure out what the hell it could a been anyway. Just keep your nose clean and keep up the good work. I'm glad you got your problem fixed and hope my joke made you laugh!!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Pro_Hustler said:


> *Is that an apology or warning or something else??*


It was a statement of fact.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Pro_Hustler said:


> Update: Got message after 24 hours from the deacrivation ( couldn't upload it because this websit was being updated/upgraded that time, anyways the wordings are as below)
> 
> Thank you for your patience throughout this process. We've completed our review and have reactivated your account.
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> 2nd time is another time out. 3rd time is deactivation.


FOREVER!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber_Dubler said:


> From Uber's reply, "* please allow me to clarify this for you " who speaks / writes like that?*


I like to write along those lines (no, not cocaine) and every Friday evening I send 10,000 words or so, just outlining my latest thoughts, amongst other things, about how I might lift Über's ability to clarify matters further. I am usually sent heartening words of encouragement by the following Monday which lift me to draft my next release of insightful dissertations for the following week.

Funnily enough, my missive's are always prefaced with, "Please Allow Me to Clarify This For You" and their detailed and enthusiastic responses are always prefaced with, "Thanks for Reaching Out".

Fun times.

.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Love how false allegations can cost you your job and possibly your lively hood when many PAX know making false allegations can score them possibly multiple free rides.

I wonder how long they let these accusation affect their decision to permanently ban you. 1 month, 1 year, 3 years, forever?

I wonder if they track PAX allegations and remove them from the system if they make multiple allegations that are argued by the driver as false. I'm sure they do not because that would cost them money in investigation and lost riders. With the saturation of drivers they don't care.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I wonder how long they let these accusation affect their decision to permanently ban you. 1 month, 1 year, 3 years, forever?


It's actually written into the FL rideshare law, 3 impaired driving reports and you're done


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's actually written into the FL rideshare law, 3 impaired driving reports and you're done


I don't see that in Florida's Statue can you point me to it?

(10) ZERO TOLERANCE FOR DRUG OR ALCOHOL USE.-
(a) The TNC shall implement a zero-tolerance policy regarding a TNC driver's activities while accessing the TNC's digital network. The zero-tolerance policy must address the use of drugs or alcohol while a TNC driver is providing a prearranged ride or is logged on to the digital network.
(b) The TNC shall provide notice of this policy on its website, as well as procedures to report a complaint about a TNC driver who a rider reasonably suspects was under the influence of drugs or alcohol during the course of the ride.
(c) Upon receipt of a rider's complaint alleging a violation of the zero-tolerance policy, the TNC shall suspend a TNC driver's ability to accept any ride request through the TNC's digital network as soon as possible and shall conduct an investigation into the reported incident. The suspension must last the duration of the investigation.

627.748 Transportation network companies.-


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I don't see that in Florida's Statue can you point me to it?
> 
> (10) ZERO TOLERANCE FOR DRUG OR ALCOHOL USE.-
> (a) The TNC shall implement a zero-tolerance policy regarding a TNC driver's activities while accessing the TNC's digital network. The zero-tolerance policy must address the use of drugs or alcohol while a TNC driver is providing a prearranged ride or is logged on to the digital network.
> ...


It must have been in a previous version of the bill, how about that. it only says they must suspend access until the investigation is complete. I know I read 3 complaints was an automatic permanent deactivation in one of the proposed bills. I'll see of I can find it.

I remember it vividly because it was under the heading Zero tolerance and then a few lines down was the 3 strikes line.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have no idea what the older versions or the proposed versions were. Until I got my first ping in the Uber app I never imagined I would be driving for Uber so I had no reason to look into it. Me driving for Uber was basically an accident, but I love it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> It must have been in a previous version of the bill, how about that. it only says they must suspend access until the investigation is complete. I know I read 3 complaints was an automatic permanent deactivation in one of the proposed bills. I'll see of I can find it.
> 
> I remember it vividly because it was under the heading Zero tolerance and then a few lines down was the 3 strikes line.


The LAW can't demand you be permanently deactivated based on reports unless they are found to be credible, and a conviction has occurred. That would be denying you due process, and would be a violation of your civil rights.

An employer, or a contractor hiring a subcontractor/IC, or a company providing referrals and linking customers and businesses CAN have a policy of discontinuing the business relationship for any reason they wish, so long as the reason doesn't fall within the protected classes, or the contract signed by the parties specifically outlines relevant conditions.

Uber's contract with drivers states, in Section 12, that Uber can discontinue doing business with any driver for no reason or no stated reason, with 7 days notice.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

They will do nothing. When I asked what will happen to the passenger who impeded my ability to earn money, they said it was against policy to share that information.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've endured multiple involuntary vacation days due to being waitlisted for false allegations by pax. Driving while impaired, refusing to transport service animals, refusing to transport disabled land monsters, you name it, I've been accused -- always falsely, of course.

In every case, I was paid at least $100 after-the-fact to make up for my evening of missed fares, and I get a nice copy and paste "sorry" email from Rohit.

The first two times, the wait disturbed me, and then annoyed me. I've long stopped caring enough about this business to sweat it anymore. If I one day get my contract canceled, I will find other ways to make extra money. I drive with the anticipation that this is always my last day, so when I get another day, I'm always pleasantly surprised.

Having a dash cam helps. It doesn't matter that Uber and Lyft say they don't want to view footage, either. The fact that they know I have it has helped.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You're being put in time out for 48 hours or so while they pretend to do an investigation. You should be back online soon.


This is totally true. They don't contact anyone, even other pax you gave rides to on the same day you were "supposedly" drunk.

I've had this happen on Uber once. And I'm pretty sure it was after I had to do a no show cancel on a particular pax. No issues with Lyft pax yet.

You should be reactivated after 48 hours.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pro_Hustler said:


> This sucks, I gotta find something else to do. I was under the impression that if I provide uber with a footage of a dashcam, that would help me not to get deactivated.


Yes, you DO need to find something else to do.
The economy in the US is exponentially better than it has been in decades. I know for a fact that there are labor shortages almost everywhere.
Find something else to do.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

Z129 said:


> But they'll deactivate you the next time someone falsely accuses you of the same thing.


It's such bullshit.had over 7000 rides and just got one of these messages the other day.rider wants a free trip so they lie and make false claims.


SuzeCB said:


> What $10,000? Sue the lying sack of excrement pax in Small Claims. You'll probably end up with more in your pocket because no lawyer to take a cut.


I wish I could get an attorney to go after this lying piece of shit.i learned my lesson though.never will I pick up a passenger that's rated under 4.8


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lionslover said:


> It's such bullshit.had over 7000 rides and just got one of these messages the other day.rider wants a free trip so they lie and make false claims.
> 
> I wish I could get an attorney to go after this lying piece of shit.i learned my lesson though.never will I pick up a passenger that's rated under 4.8


Do it yourself. That's what Small Claims is for. SMH


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I was responding to a comment that said:
> 
> "A good attorney can get a load of money if he/she forces Uber to provide actual evidence."
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, if I accused you of doing something and Uber acted upon my unsubstantiated accusations Uber is now a co-conspirator for libel and slander. Uber's agreement can be used against itself when they de-activate someone falsely accused without reasonable evidence, not just an accusation.
In most de-activations from accusations Uber does not actually investigate, they just have someone's opinion and act upon that opinion, no different then acting upon gossip.


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Do it yourself. That's what Small Claims is for. SMH


Ba
Naw I just like to complain
Keep shaking your head


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Look at it this way, if I accused you of doing something and Uber acted upon my unsubstantiated accusations Uber is now a co-conspirator for libel and slander. Uber's agreement can be used against itself when they de-activate someone falsely accused without reasonable evidence, not just an accusation.
> In most de-activations from accusations Uber does not actually investigate, they just have someone's opinion and act upon that opinion, no different then acting upon gossip.


While I agree that they don't investigate, if someone wants to try going for it in small claims court, I'd be interested in how it works out.

I don't have any great hopes for it, but hey, I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Think of it as a new chapter in your life


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> Your use of the term "discrepancies" in your letter annoys me. Generally speaking, I hate how people freak out and try so hard when something like this happens. If you didn't do anything wrong, then you have nothing to worry about.


You can always count on someone on here to win the internet for the day by saying something stupid. Just in case you're wondering...thats you.

Lots of bad advice in this thread.

Its too late for you. But for anyone else in this situation; there are independent labs in every city. They are usually run by a company named Quest. They do drug screenings for employers. Call them up immediately and go get a drug screening. The closer to the accusation the better. Take your results to the hub. This will get you reinstated.

Then get a lawyer. Small claims court will not help you because you need a subpoena to get the pax name and contact to serve them. You can't sue Uber because most likely you agreed to arbitration when went click click click sign me up to drive!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber will not care about letters. The only way to get pax identity (and other info about complaints they made or received, the exact nature/wording of their complaint--otherwise how do you fight the accusation?--etc.) is to initiate a lawsuit against John/Jane Doe and then subpoena Uber for the information.


But you are putting them on notice of the dispute. If further action is required, you have a written record.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> But you are putting them on notice of the dispute. If further action is required, you have a written record.


How do you get a subpoena?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> How do you get a subpoena?


File in Small Claims against John/Jane Doe, indicate in the complaint the nature of the relationship as being through Uber, and that discovery should reveal the actual identity.

Once there is a lawsuit, you can subpoena Uber for the identity info. You can/should also try to get ALL info they have on the pax, including history of ratings and complaints in both directions, detailed info about the complaint about you, including exact wordings of written exchanges about the subject and any audio and/or visual recording, and also any notes regarding the incident by Uber employees or agents.


BigRedDriver said:


> But you are putting them on notice of the dispute. If further action is required, you have a written record.


And? What will that achieve?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

After being falsely accused, it might me possible to go to a lab and get a drug test, get the results, and send uber a copy.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> You can always count on someone on here to win the internet for the day by saying something stupid. Just in case you're wondering...thats you.
> 
> Lots of bad advice in this thread.
> 
> ...


I didn't post that today.
While we have a genius at hand, I figure I should ask: What's your protocol for when you get accused of speeding? What about other accusations? Thanks chief.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> File in Small Claims against John/Jane Doe, indicate in the complaint the nature of the relationship as being through Uber, and that discovery should reveal the actual identity.
> 
> Once there is a lawsuit, you can subpoena Uber for the identity info. You can/should also try to get ALL info they have on the pax, including history of ratings and complaints in both directions, detailed info about the complaint about you, including exact wordings of written exchanges about the subject and any audio and/or visual recording, and also any notes regarding the incident by Uber employees or agents.
> 
> And? What will that achieve?


Thanks Suze, will keep that in mind for when it happens to me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> I didn't post that today.
> While we have a genius at hand, I figure I should ask: What's your protocol for when you get accused of speeding? What about other accusations? Thanks chief.


Oh, oh, I can answer that Chief. Let me. _waiving my arm in the air_

OK, here's my answer:
It is your DUTY as a citizen to keep your government under the control of _the people._ That's you.
So, therefore it is your DUTY as a citizen to plead not guilty to accusations by the government or their minions, and fight it. Yes, even if you lose. 
Only enforce the rights you want to keep. If you want to keep your right to face your accuser and hear the charges and present a defense (if you want to) ... if you want to keep that right, use it. 
It's actually one of my top ten favorite 'rights'.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

In many states Uber practically wrote the rideshare laws.... here in Wisconsin specifically the law says the company must suspend the account upon any accusation of DUI while an investigation is performed


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just a cheap passenger trying to get a free ride.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Gip (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm wondering... does Uber or Lyft view videos for a case like this? I'm thinking maybe for a more serious accusation?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gip said:


> does Uber or Lyft view videos for a case like this? I'm thinking maybe for a more serious accusation?


Hahaha!!
All right, seriously. The answer is "No."


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gip said:


> I'm wondering... does Uber or Lyft view videos for a case like this? I'm thinking maybe for a more serious accusation?


Only chance of that is to take the footage into a GLH and pleas your case to a rep there, pointing out that the Account Holder's claims are "fraudulent" (make sure you use that word), attempting to get credit for free rides, and that you do have video footage to prove it.

If the rep is reasonable, s/he will look at your footage themselves and type in their laptop to someone "upstairs", including about what they observed in the footage.

If the footage proves your point, you should be fine. If the complaint is serious enough, they may tell you to hold onto it in case it's needed later. Keep it either way. It's not just evidence for Uber, but for YOU, too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I do NOT understand why people drop to their knees and beg for a job like this.
I guess it's the same thing as the 'Stockholm syndrome' or something. The myth that someone being raped really wants it. Or, is it a complete lack of self worth ... bordering on self loathing?
Have you people no pride?
Will you perform oral services on _anyone _for pennies? Then offer mints and water when they're done? For five-stars?
What the hell is _wrong _with you?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Pro_Hustler said:


> Is that an apology or warning or something else??


It's them being a huge dicks and saying that they can't say you were a drunk driver now, but if you get more reports then you're obviously a drunk driver.

You may be a pro hustler, but as long as you're in the rideshare game Uber does the hustlin.


----------

